# whirlpool washer doesn't agitate



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

1eyedjack666 said:


> So any ideas on an alternative cause ?


check the "agitator dogs".


----------



## Arlo (Jan 17, 2008)

What are "Agitator Dogs?" They sound like a new Discovery Channel reality show!


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

does it not agitate at all, no noise no nothing? If so it probably is the timer.


----------



## jeffeg (Aug 25, 2012)

*those dogs*

When I had a Whirlpool washer, I ended up replacing the agitator dogs. They are inside the agitator and get worn (made of plastic or nylon?) and will either skip or bind. Mine were skipping. Even if it's your timer, it'd be a good idea to replace those dogs. They aren't very expensive.

On a sidenote, it may be a good idea to take apart the agitator and make sure there isn't something foreign binding it.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Arlo said:


> What are "Agitator Dogs?" They sound like a new Discovery Channel reality show!


They are the plastic & Rubber pieces between the transmission and shaft. They are called "Motor Couplings", not Agitator dogs.










If it is not the motor couplings, that is the OP problem, then most likely their transmission is shot. Usual signs are oil stains underneath the washer. Overloading the machine, or letting it run with a offset load, will tear up the motor couplings and transmission quicker then anything.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

1eyedjack666 said:


> Hi , my top loading whirlpool drains and spins fine but doesn't agitate. When I advance the timer to where it should agitate, the timer buzzes badly. I think it's probably a bad timer , but hate to buy one and that not be the problem. So any ideas on an alternative cause ? Thanks for any help


Please post how old washer is and model number. Thanks. I agree with the above posts, possibly bad timer or needs agitator rebuild kit. I rebuilt my agitator, but you can replace just the dogs if you like. The whole kit is inexpensive and easy to do (click on link below). This may or may not be your problem, IDK. But I would start at the agitator first and make sure everything is good to go before replacing timer switch or other expensive parts. Just a thought. Thanks. 

click here for whirpool agitator rebuild kit installation video


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

jmon, the Transmission or Motor coupling will actually go before the agitator cams will. Only way to tear up the agitator cams, is if you use stuff in your machine, that will degrade the plastic, or have a direct couple transmission that does not use the rubber & plastic coupling, then yes you may tear up those cams.

As for the timer, yes it may be bad, but you would have to have nothing working on any setting, if you have already ruled out the coupling or transmission.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Good point Gregzoll, I never thought of that. Just trying to save op money.That must of been what happened to mine because my agitator cam was diffinately all torn up and needed rebuilding. The dogs were almost non-existant. Been working ever since.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i had a whirlpool washer. yes, they were called "agitator dogs". yes, they were worn out.
replacing them fixed it just fine.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Fix'n it said:


> i had a whirlpool washer. yes, they were called "agitator dogs". yes, they were worn out.
> replacing them fixed it just fine.


Not denying that they do not get worn down. I have found on a couple of my machines, the motor coupling has always gone first, before the agitator cams do. Usually the cams will wear out or break, if someone overloads the tub, or something gets caught underneath between the shaft & agitator.

The bad thing is that some companies will not even replace the cams, they will just replace the whole agitator, so that they can make more money.


----------



## DeviantDave (Feb 1, 2014)

Just for self-clarification on the subject, an agitator, will only have agitator dogs if it has a split agitator? and they would be located in the agitator, itself (as opposed to the gearcase)?


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

I have a Sears Kenmore washer, and the agitator dogs recently had to be replaced. They cost me about $6.00 for the dogs, and $7 for shipping. Go figure. Anyway, I ordered the parts from Sears, and they shipped generic agitator dogs made by Whirlpool, which fit perfectly. In my machine, there is a splined shaft that runs vertically through the tub, and the agitator is attached to the shaft. I could tell that the dogs were bad because the shaft turned, but not the agitator. Replacement required removal of the entire agitator assembly, which required use of a 7/16 socket. The dogs themselves were broken into small pieces, but there is no indication that the transmission itself is bad.


----------

